# Keith MacKenzie of Oakland



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

11 Keith MacKenzie G 6-2 185 Fr./HS Macomb Township, Mich. (DeLaSalle)

I played basketball with this kid since I was in 3rd grade. Very good skills, always a hard and dedicated worker. Should be fun to watch him this year.

http://www.ougrizzlies.com/menssports/basketball/Bios/MacKenzie.htm


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

"finished fourth in the Mr. Basketball voting in Michigan " not to shabby. Oakland is recuriting better lately.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Oakland is recruiting better lately. It is easy to recruit once you have players going to the NBA. I am looking forward to watching this team grow and going to the games.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> Oakland is recruiting better lately. It is easy to recruit once you have players going to the NBA. I am looking forward to watching this team grow and going to the games.


It also helps UDM has taken a step back in terms of recuriting. Not say they are doing bad now but they certainly aren't getting the Jermaine Jackson's of detroit any more.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll be taking notes of this kid when I go to the games this season. I'm looking forward to watching him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know how much he will play. Depending on how camp goes he might be a redshirt guy.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

He has been in the rotation in their preseason practice games. I would expect him on the roster.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> He has been in the rotation in their preseason practice games. I would expect him on the roster.


Well you can't cut a college player and redshirt guys would practice with the team all season. Redshirt status doesn't have to be given until after the scrimage games coming up in early november.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> Well you can't cut a college player and redshirt guys would practice with the team all season. Redshirt status doesn't have to be given until after the scrimage games coming up in early november.


I talked to his dad a few weeks ago - his is an old basketball coach of mine, he expects Keith to be in the rotation come the start of the season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> I talked to his dad a few weeks ago - his is an old basketball coach of mine, he expects Keith to be in the rotation come the start of the season.


I am always in favor of redshirting the freshman, it only helps the player adjust to the speed of the game.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> I am always in favor of redshirting the freshman, it only helps the player adjust to the speed of the game.


This kid is very good. He had offers from all kinds of D-1 schools, they are lucky to get him. He wanted to stay close to home. He is ready to play for them.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> This kid is very good. He had offers from all kinds of D-1 schools, they are lucky to get him. He wanted to stay close to home. He is ready to play for them.


I know he is D-1 good but he is also a guard and I bet guys are a tid quicker then he's used to. Oakland has a brutal non-conf schedule as they do every year.


----------

